
On screening senior engineers - lobo_tuerto
http://blog.hackerrank.com/step-0-before-you-do-anything/
======
ideal322
"When you have extensive teams, it’s better to hire for intelligence than
knowledge."

Do others agree with this?

~~~
kbob
Pretty much. A smart person can pick up a tool. A person already holding the
tool may or may not be able to use it well.

The converse, that smaller teams need existing knowledge, is true too. I
remember two specific instances where my team hired domain experts. (3D
graphics in the 1980s and DSP in the '90s) In both cases, the new knowledge
disseminated rapidly, simply because the experts helped the rest of us
understand what to study.

------
kbob
What do the authors mean by "senior engineers"? I think I'd been out of school
for two years when I got that title. In retrospect, that was at least 10 years
too early.

